
One Instruction Computers - bearwithclaws
http://programmersdiary.today.com/2009/03/30/urisc-oisc-one-instruction-computers/
======
jacquesm
one more link about this:

[http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~parhami/pubs_folder/parh88-ijeee-
ul...](http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~parhami/pubs_folder/parh88-ijeee-ultimate-
risc.pdf)

very interesting subject.

